# My Set up



## snippyauto (Jun 7, 2014)

Ive had Gaggia Classic with a Rancillo Silvia steam wand and a Baratza Vario Burr Grinder for 2 Years But.....

I've just ordered a Francino Cherub Woo hoo Do you Think i need a new grinder ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Some will say noooooo but I would say carpe diem and go the whole hog sell that plastic monster and get a real grinder!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll second the Chap's suggestion get rid of the plastic monster that always seems to one way or another develop a self adjusting grind level and get a nice solid ex commercial coffee grinder, or if you are a person that must always buy new, for whatever reasons then check out the Bella Barista forum deal price on the Eureka 65 E grinder £499 plus about £5.40 delivery, can't beat that for a deal and they are an excellent grinder from all the feedback on them so far.


----------

